# Altered class



## Applecelery (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey there I posted this under grooming then I saw it should probably go there. I know in the CKC they are now offering the altered class at some shows. My breeder has suggested to me to check it out and consider showing my neutered re standard poodle Atlas. I realize dog shows are for unaltered dogs and as a means to evaluate breeding stock. I am curious if anyone here may have any experience with this class in Canada. Or could offer any thoughts thanks


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

You might check out some of the ABIDS regulations. They do a few shows in Southern ON. 
All Breeds International Dog Shows


----------



## Applecelery (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks I will look into that I am in Nova Scotia. I am new to the show world don’t know much about it my breeder mentioned the altered class. There are a couple of shows in my area they say CKC but then say all breed shows and altered class now included


----------

